# Cancelar control de tonos de un amplificador



## damian2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola. Me gustaria saber como hacer para cancelar el control de tonos de un amplificador viejo que tengo. Mi idea es utilizar este ampli para alimentar dos parlantes de graves y veo que el control de tonos junto con el loudness seria un estorbo y quisiera cancelarlos de tal forma que solo quede andando el potenciometro del volumen. Resumiendo, quiero amplificar la salida no distorcionarla o "pintarla" con el control de tonos y mucho menos virtualizarla con el loudness. Saludos a todos!!


----------



## mauu (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola. Tenes que sacar los potenciometros y poner dos resistencias de igual valor y unirlas en el medio; es decir, en donde iba la pata del medio del potenciometro poné una pata de de cada resistencia y en cada extremo la pata restante.
El valor de la resistencia no importa, pone 2 de 10k o 2 de 100k pero siempre IGUALES.
Se entendio???


----------



## palomo (Sep 28, 2011)

mauu dijo:


> Hola. Tenes que sacar los potenciometros y poner dos resistencias de igual valor y unirlas en el medio; es decir, en donde iba la pata del medio del potenciometro poné una pata de de cada resistencia y en cada extremo la pata restante.
> El valor de la resistencia no importa, pone 2 de 10k o 2 de 100k pero siempre IGUALES.
> Se entendio???


 

 y digo dejar los potenciometros en su recorrido a la mitad no es lo mismo que andar quitandolos y poniendo resistencias.

  Damian dejar los potenciometros a la mitad significa que la señal pasa sin refuerzo ni atenuacion alguno, ahora que si quieres cancelarlo lo mas practico es que quites todo el control de tonos y dejes el puro amplificador, sin saber las caracteristicas de tu amplificador no podria decirte con exactitud que potenciometro poner para que funcione adecuadamenmte el volumen asi que por lo regular con uno de 100KΩ  o 50KΩ puede funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 28, 2011)

> ahora que si quieres cancelarlo lo mas practico es que quites todo el control de tonos y dejes el puro amplificador


Vos me recomendas esto porque colocar resistencias mete ruido?


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 28, 2011)

Identifica la entrada de señal del amplificador y conecta alli la entrada de señal, eliminado el control de tonos y demas! Asi de simple!!


----------



## palomo (Sep 28, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Identifica la entrada de señal del amplificador y conecta alli la entrada de señal, eliminado el control de tonos y demas! Asi de simple!!


 
Ya te lo dijo pipa, ya te lo dije yo, no hay mas que hacer 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2011)

damian2009 dijo:


> Hola. Me gustaria saber como hacer para cancelar el control de tonos de un amplificador viejo que tengo. Mi idea es utilizar este ampli para alimentar dos parlantes de graves y veo que el control de tonos junto con el loudness seria un estorbo y quisiera cancelarlos de tal forma que solo quede andando el potenciometro del volumen. Resumiendo, quiero amplificar la salida no distorcionarla o "pintarla" con el control de tonos y mucho menos virtualizarla con el loudness. Saludos a todos!!




Lo tuyo es contradictorio hablas de no distorcionar la salida pero al amplificar solo los graves y tener la posibilidad de darle más o menos volumen que crees que estas haciendo exactamente? estas distorcionando el material original.

Por otro lado creer que el control de tono te distorciona la señal estas equivocado porque deberias saber que si lo pone en plano, no modifican nada.


Por otro lado querer quitar el loudness, pone de manifiesto tu nulidad de conocimientos.

Ya que el loudness no distorcina la señal y solo actua a bajo volumen, para conpensar la caractristica del oido humano que a bajo volumen se pierden los  extremos de la banda.
pero a partir de cierto volumen no actua, de echo yo arme muchos equipos con esa caracteristica y la mayoria con la posiblidad de habilitar deshabilitar esa posibilidad, y se notaba su acción a bajo volumen mientras que a partir de cierto volumen no hacia absolutamente nada de nada.

Ante de hacer afirmaciones como las que has echo ilustrate, estudia y no digas cosas contradictorias.


----------



## djwash (Sep 29, 2011)

Tambien podrias identificar la entrada del amplificador propiamente dicho y anular lo que te estorbe, alli conectas esta cosa:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-extension-elektor-15135/


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 29, 2011)

> Ante de hacer afirmaciones como las que has echo ilustrate, estudia y no digas cosas contradictorias.


Gracias por tu aporte y lo voy a tener en cuenta.
Para todos los demas muchas gracias por cooperar.


----------



## bachi (Sep 29, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Identifica la entrada de señal del amplificador y conecta alli la entrada  de señal  eliminado el control de tonos y demas! Asi de simple!!


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 29, 2011)

> Identifica la entrada de señal del amplificador y conecta alli la entrada  de señal  eliminado el control de tonos y demas! Asi de simple!!


Habra querido decir: indentificar la salida de de señal del amplificador y conectar alli la entrada de señal eliminando el control de tonos. es asi?


----------



## djwash (Sep 29, 2011)

damian2009 dijo:


> Habra querido decir: indentificar la *salida de de señal* del amplificador y conectar alli la *entrada de señal* eliminando el control de tonos. es asi?



Te estas confundiendo salida con entrada, el amplificador (circuito amplificador) tiene una entrada de señal de audio, entrada de voltaje, y salida de audio amplificado.

Cualquier cosa que valla antes del amplificador se le puede llamar preamplificador, control de tonos entre otros, ese sistema puede tener entrada/s de audio, y salida de audio hacia el amplificador.

Si conectas la salida de señal de la fuente de audio directamente con la entrada de señal de audio del amplificador, no solo eliminas el control de tonos, sino tambien el control de volumen.

PRE|CONTROL DE TONOS|ETC=====AMPLIFICADOR======PARLANTES


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 29, 2011)

> Te estas confundiendo salida con entrada, el amplificador (circuito  amplificador) tiene una entrada de señal de audio, entrada de voltaje, y  salida de audio amplificado.
> 
> Cualquier cosa que valla antes del amplificador se le puede llamar  preamplificador, control de tonos entre otros, ese sistema puede tener  entrada/s de audio, y salida de audio hacia el amplificador.
> 
> ...


entonces voy a probar como me dijeron mas arriba de dejar los controloes a mitad de su recorrido para que no interumpa.


----------

